# HOMERIGHT Spray Shelter



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just got one of these myself! Review is spot-on.


----------



## Bobthewoodbutcher (May 13, 2015)

Looks good, but doesn't seem to be available on Amazon.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I have used one a couple times also. You covered everything very well. I used it with an hplv sprayer and leaving the "trap door" in the back open makes a huge difference with blow back. Another hint if you want better flow through, tape a ac filter to a box fan to draw more air to the back.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Looks good, but doesn t seem to be available on Amazon.
> 
> - Bobthewoodbutcher


Hi Bob, I probably should have included a link in the review. It appears to still be available on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I1YI09O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have used one a couple times also. You covered everything very well. I used it with an hplv sprayer and leaving the "trap door" in the back open makes a huge difference with blow back. Another hint if you want better flow through, tape a ac filter to a box fan to draw more air to the back.
> 
> - WhoMe


That would really help with overspray. Thing is, I mostly spray lacquer, and I really don't have a good grasp on flammability with standard fan motors. Just playing it safe. If I ever decide to invest in an explosion-proof motor, I'll probably build a decent booth to go with it.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

If there is an opening in the back won't the overspray simply blow out the back all over everything in the shop? If the rear flap is closed won't the overspray simply blow back out the front and into the shop as well? I'm also wondering how fast the finish builds up on the interior surfaces and what happens to the build up when you pack the tent back into the storage bag. I'd think the residual finish would wind up making a big mess of dry particles then next time you open it and that will have to be cleaned up before you use it or else it will all wind up on whatever you are spraying.

I don't want to sound negative, these are the questions I have that I sure would like to have answered before I spend $$ on something like this. My current approach is to put drop cloth on the floor and drape plastic over the garage door rails and then tape up the sides to make a tent but it is a time consuming and costly way to make a spray booth.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Interesting points, Earl. Regarding the mesh, it's very fine. As an engineer I'm sure you understand that a fine mesh can allow air to pass while stopping particulates. I'm sure some escapes, but it's far less than if I were spraying out in the open like I used to do.

It's a small tent, and I'm spraying small objects, so it's not a large amount of material to begin with. If you want to see a cloud, watch when I spray a residential door with lacquer. Even with my Fuji Q4 HVLP, it gets thick. Just one of the drawbacks to having limited space. Fortunately, lacquer settles as dust in a case like that, so it's not building up a film on things. That's what I suspect will be the case regarding the buildup inside the tent you mentioned. I only spray dye and lacquer in the tent, so it's not going to coat the inside with something that might flake off. Time will tell.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Rich - I also have a Fuji gun and it certainly puts out a cloud. Generally, I use Arm-R-Seal poly which does build up on everything. I think Rockler has these too so I might take another look and give it a try on the desk I'm working on. Thanks for the candid and helpful review.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you Rich. Until I get my new shop completed, I need a portable paint booth for small items I carve on my CNC router. I spray a lot of lacquer and varnish and I need a way to contain the over-spray. I had in mind some sort of framed cardboard structure with screened vents.This item looks like it will work great and it is inexpensive.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm glad the review was useful for you Art. It should be perfect for those pieces, and it's hard to argue with the price.


----------

